

Gates: People Don't Realize How Many Jobs Will Soon Be Replaced By Software  - cryptoz
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-bots-are-taking-away-jobs-2014-3

======
tluyben2
I think people are underestimating this badly indeed. A lot of people are
making comparisons with the coming of the car or the train or the calculator
but this is very different as the people who are getting replaced now cannot
really move to anything which is not replaced by computers. I think Gates is
underestimating it as well; I think lawyers, MDs and a lot of specialists etc
are also out. Not all but all the low flyers who are already quite easy
replacable and have only some laws to protect them.

Don't like doom scenario's because too many people have them but as a tech guy
I don't really see a future without billions unemployed. That does not have to
be a problem but we have a long way to go so it kind of depends on what
happens first.

------
NikhilVerma
BusinessInsider does a shitty thing when I copy text from that site. Sorry
about the messed up title.

